# Venison Shoulder, Chipotle Pork and Pintos



## cowgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a repost. :)

This was a smoke from deer season.... when I had lots of company. lol

I soaked a leg of venison in salt water overnight, then made slits in it and inserted cloves of garlic. Then topped with Dale's marinade and sprinkled with cracked black pepper and red pepper flakes.





I injected a hunk of pork with a mixture of beef broth, cayenne, onion powder and cholula hot sauce.


Covered the outside with chopped chipotle peppers and lots of adobo sauce, then sprinkled with black pepper...



Soaked a pot of pintos overnight, then added them to the smoker in a colander for 2 hours...
After smoking them in the colander, I put them in a pot with water, onion, garlic, smoked ham, red pepper flakes, thyme, oregano, basil and black pepper..


I used my cinderblock pit........ put beer and homemade seasonings into a couple of drip pans...








I covered the leg of venison with beef broth and let it sit for 30 minutes...then carved it off the bone...











I heated some tortillas on the pit and everyone made their own...


Here's mine with the works.....some venison, cheese, lettuce, hot salsa, pintos and pork.




Thank you for checking out my Qview. :)


----------



## beerguy (Feb 8, 2009)

It is hard to beat deer that has been prepared like that!


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Outstanding! Looks very tasty Jeanie.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 22, 2009)

BUMP

Winter is coming and along with it, Deer season. Winter makes me think of venison and beans. This post covers it all and deserves some TLC..

Grat lookin Qview Girl!! Do you have plans or anything up for that cinder block smoker you have? That looks interesting. Saw a guy on Food Channel last night cooking over a metal lawn rake  :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeanie you such an inspuration to all of us here. How you come up with all theses recipes and your cooking/smoking methods are just too cool and primative but you still turn out the food I dream of. You did another great job there and now my subscription pages are full of mostly your with a few others thrown in too.
Please keep it up.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2009)

Dang that looks great Jeanie...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You can cook for me anytime...


----------



## alx (Oct 22, 2009)

Paul- I hope you are in good shape.I have a feeling Jeanie has plenty of extra work for that meal on her ranch etc...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Oct 22, 2009)

What a great idea on the pork, gotta save this one and give that a try.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you everybody! 
Alex...you're right, lots to do around here.  lol 

Racey, that was a smoke from last deer season. I'll probably do it again this year, it's a good way to feed a group.

I'm fattening up a pig to cook soon, but think I'll do it underground. 

Thanks for the kind comments folks!


----------



## smoke_chef (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Cowgirl... as always... a super great post. Even if it is a re-run. It's worth a second look!  I love the idea of the smoked beans! I'll have to try that for sure. Everything else looked awesome too. 

Plus, my brother told me I have to smoke a deer "ham" for him SOON. He said it's the last of his meat from last year and there is a hunters rule against killing another deer this year if you still have deer meat left from last year. I guess it's bad luck or something?


----------



## raceyb (Oct 23, 2009)

I agree, the beans alone deserved for this thread to be bumped. I am doing BBQ beans this weekend and smoked beans are awesome. I may finish in smoker for the baked oven look.

Great looking Q Cowgirl, it was worth a repeat.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 23, 2009)

Just by the thought of it you got the drool juices flowing.
Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Smoke Chef, Racey and Fire it up!

Racey, looking forward to hearing how your beans turn out.

Fire it up... I've been treating "porky" like a king, feeding him some interesting things....maybe I should give him a back massage every day too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Smoke Chef!

I kind of go by that rule too. lol  I also have some I need to use up before season starts. Good luck with your "ham" smoke!


----------

